# Historical Novels



## Nieghorn (18 Dec 2006)

Does anyone know any good historical novels that would be accessible to youth?   Putting aside the classics and mid 20th century productions like the Hornblower series ... have there been more recent novels/series?


----------



## foresterab (18 Dec 2006)

Is there a particular age of reader or era or subject that you are interested in?

There's several authors that pop to mind but they're quite varried as to time periods, subject, and maturity.


----------



## 3rd Herd (18 Dec 2006)

I can think of several also some I have used in the classroom. Can you be a little more specfic as to age, genre etc. Also in the Military literature forum I posted a long list of titles mostly to do with the Eastern front but there are several fictional titles at the end.

VP


----------



## niner domestic (18 Dec 2006)

One of my favourites is CC Humphries' Jack Absolute series.  War of 1812 in Canada.


----------



## Nieghorn (18 Dec 2006)

I guess I'm thinking ages 10-teenagers.


----------



## Elwood (18 Dec 2006)

When I was younger, I used to read Bernard Cornwell. He does a lot of historical military novels ranging from the Arthurian "The Archer's Tale" to the Napoleonic "Waterloo". His novels are a bit long (200-400 pages), but the language is easy. Jack Whyte also does some good Arthurian stuff, but his novels are definitely long. 

Remember not to shy away from the Classics if you're looking for good stuff... Sir Walter Scott and Ernest Hemingway are good authors to start with.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Dec 2006)

Cornwell's Sharpe series covers the Napoleonic Wars. He aslo did a short 3-5 books series on the ACW and a single book on the American Revolution. All good reads and fairly well researched and accurate.

Wilbur Smith is also an excellent source, mostly Afro-centric, very well researched but long. of course the grandfather of Historical Fiction would have to be James Mitchener in my opinion. Again very well researched but very long and detailed. I find them perfect for long flights and down time on the beach.


----------



## Nieghorn (19 Dec 2006)

I took a look at Humphries' site.  Looks like some interesting books, there - branded as the 007 of the late 1700s.     (So Seven Years War and Rev War - I think - rather than 1812, which is more like what I'm looking for.)

I remember reading _For Whom the Bell Tolls_ in Gr. 11, and found it a bit much.   I liked _Last of the Mohicans _ and Kenneth Robert's stuff, but found them long and the language a bit tough as a teen.   (Hell, I tried reading LotM on the train to and from work when I lived in the UK, and couldn't concentrate on the long-winded sentences!   )

I've never read Cornwell, but know the Sharpe films, so will give him a look.  I'm looking for books that aren't long and overly detailed, that flow well (ie. not bogged down in extended descriptions like Cooper or Hems), and are exciting and reasonably factual.


Thanks for the advice thusfar!   Keep them coming if you still have suggestions.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Dec 2006)

Have you thought of any of the works by Alexander Dumas or Robert Louis Stephenson?

Some great Russian authors are Maxim Corky ("Mother") and Alexander Solzhenitsyn ("One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich"), and then there is James H. Billington's "Icon and the Axe".  However, these would be too voluminous for ten year olds.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Dec 2006)

Oops missed the 10 year old reference, or forgot that not all 10 year olds were like me at that age when it comes to reading. ( do you know how much crap you get for turning in a book report on The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich in Grade 4).

Michener and Smith are probably out just due to length. Both have aspirations of being Victor Hugo I think. Cornwell’s Sharpe series covers from 1790 to 1820 IIRC and length wise should be about right, 200-250 pages. I can polish one off in a few hours.


----------



## foresterab (19 Dec 2006)

Try Rosemary Sutcliff - great books dealing with the roman legions and early britian
http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/item/books-978037441930/0374419302/Eagle+of+the+Ninth?ref=Search+Books%3a+'rosemary+sutcliff'

Julian Stockwin - he's writing a navel series similar to the Horatio Hornblower stuff except it centers around a pressed man.
http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/item/books-978074321459/0743214595/Kydd+A+Naval+Adventure?ref=Search+Books%3a+'kydd'

Donald Jack - The Bandy Papers series - dealing  a bumbling pilot during WWI and through to WWII
http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/item/books-978077104380/0771043805/Three+Cheers+for+Me+Bandy+Papers?ref=Search+Books%3a+'donald+jack'

as others have mentioned Bernard Corwall is a great read.

Harry Harrison does an easy read dealing with alternative history and the American Civil war
http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/item/books-978034540934/0345409345/Stars+Stripes+Forever?ref=Search+Books%3a+'Harry+Harrison'

Eric Flint - he's doing an interesting twist on the War of 1812 based around the US southern indian tribes (Alternate history)
http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/item/books-978034546568/0345465687/1812+The+Rivers+of+War?ref=Search+Books%3a+'eric+flint'

There's more but that should be a few more names for you that might work for the age 10 + range.  More if needed for adults.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Dec 2006)

I forgot about Bandy. Great series, his interpretagtion of the First World WAr, the Russian Revolution, the Roaring 20's, Prohibition and the Great Depression are unique to say the least.


----------



## Nieghorn (19 Dec 2006)

Thanks, George Wallace ... already considered, as those are what I grew up with.  Kinda wondering what's been written more recently that I might not know of.

I know your pain, danjanou.  My passion for WWII history in elementary school was apparently cause for concern for a while ... but thankfully we had a great librarian who knew it was good to encourage kids to read/learn more in what really interests them, also doing so in a productive way so as to understand the big picture rather than just becoming obsessed with weapons, etc.   (One of the inspiring figures in my life, who made me want to become an educator.)


Cheers for the list, foresterab!


I just found an old book I bought in elementary school from those Scholastic book order forms (anyone remember those).  "Grand Canal" by Tony German - adventure of a boy around the time of Colonel By's canal project.   http://www.umanitoba.ca/cm/cmarchive/vol12no2/tompenny.html   I also have one about a Lancaster bomber crew.


The reason I ask, is that I'm interested into getting into writing historical fiction in the (near?) future.  Kids don't read as much as they used to, and much less for boys.  I'm looking into what's out there and to get a feel for what works.


----------



## foresterab (19 Dec 2006)

Dang...how'd I forget.

Harry Turtledove - writes a great comple of books regarding times in ancient greece
http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/item/books-978076534451/0765344513/Over+The+WineDark+Sea?ref=Search+Books%3a+'wine+dark+sea'
Also a more recent one dealing with Hawaii and WW2 (Alternate History)
http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/item/books-978045121668/0451216687/End+Of+The+Beginning?ref=Search+Books%3a+'harry+turtledove'

I guess the only advice I can give to you is know your subject inside and out and then write in a manner to grab the reader into wanting to learn more.  Good role models in my book - Jack Whyte, James Clavell, James Mitchner, Fredrick Forsyth, Wilbur Smith, Patrick O'Brian...


----------



## The Rifleman (19 Dec 2006)

I would highly recommend the Alexander Kent series (over 20 books!) about the naval service of Richard Bolitho (Cornish name pronounced Boll-eye-vo). It starts from when he was a midshipman up to when he died as an admiral, and is continuing with his nephew's sea service.

Try:

http://www.bolithomaritimeproductions.com/Alexander%20Kent%20Novels/default%20-%20AKNovelsUKFE.html

For those who don't know, Alexander Kent is the Pen Name of the famous naval author Douglas Reeman!


----------



## niner domestic (19 Dec 2006)

Any of the Flashman series by George MacDonald Fraser.  (although probably more suited for older teens)

There is a 3 book series( Burning Crown, Serpent's Egg and Twisted Blade) out by J Fitzgerald McCurdy that takes place in Ottawa and is quite suited for 10 year olds, it's got  witches, dragons and haunted tales of the Parliament buildings - so not quite historical but the kidlets in my family get a big kick out of following the trail of the protagonist throughout The Hill and rest of the Ottawa geography.


----------



## foresterab (19 Dec 2006)

Flashman is always good....but definately for late teens or adults.

Dewey Lambdin is another writer who has a historical age of sail series that is still being written.  Again I'd say it's more for the later teens/adults due to the hero's chase of the ladies but another twist on a great era.
http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/item/books-978159013129/1590131290/The+Gun+Ketch+Gun+Ketch?ref=Search+Books%3a+'Lambdin%2c+Dewey'


----------



## Nieghorn (19 Dec 2006)

I've heard of Flashman.  I read GMF's autobio about the Burma campaign in the spring, and really liked his storytelling ability.

Is Flashman anything like 'Lord Flashheart' from Black Adder?         (woof, woof!)


----------



## warspite (19 Dec 2006)

The Rifleman said:
			
		

> I would highly recommend the Alexander Kent series (over 20 books!) about the naval service of Richard Bolitho (Cornish name pronounced Boll-eye-vo). It starts from when he was a midshipman up to when he died as an admiral, and is continuing with his nephew's sea service.


I would like to second this recommendation, it is a truly great series.

Also the Master and Commander series by Patrick O'brian is a very good read


----------



## captainj (19 Dec 2006)

Another good read I would suggest along the same lines as good old Sharpe is Allan Mallinson. He has wrote several novels about a Young subby in the Light Dragoons during the same period as Sharpe. Mallinson is a serving  BGen in the British Army (Armour) he remains historically accurate (well kind of) and is very good at the old NCO Officer biz similar to Sgt Harper and Sharpe. There is a novel that actually takes place in Canada 1817 "A Regimental Affair". He is thought of as the "heir to O'Brian and CS Forester" that I am not too sure of but not a bad old read if you like Sharpe aka adult Hardy Boys. Another good novel is 'The Seven Men From Gascony' cannot remember the author for the life of me. I gave my copy to a French Alpine LCol who I served with in MOSTAR BiH. A great read about 7 chaps in a French Line Infantry Bn following the little Corsican around Europe. This novel is really neat and tells the other side of things at the time.

By the by does anybody know that LCol Richard Sharpe is actually a mess member of the RGR (Royal Green Jackets) too strange to be fiction.


----------



## 3rd Herd (25 Jan 2007)

Just finished a couple of Gary Kilworth's (aka Gary Douglas) books. The series is set in the Crimean War which is interesting as most author's tend to overlook this conflict. Written similar to the Sharpe series, the protagonist is a character known as "Sgt Flashy Jack Crossman". The series covers the trials and tribulations of his 'poleton' and the development of a system of what would be today, a recce plt. The books themselves seem to be well researched as with the Sharpe series. Each covers a specific aspect of the Crimean campaign ranging from the Battle at Balaclava(and a description of the first balaclavas, socks pulled over the heads with a hole, natural or made for the face) to the Siege of Sevastopol. General society of the time is well incorporated and interesting historical 'tidbits' move the novels along quite well. Age groups for these books would be from teen up.

VP


----------



## 3rd Herd (21 Feb 2007)

Finally managed to get a little more unpacking accomplished. Noticed that the author John Harris is missing from our list. While not pre world war he does however cover several interesting wars in the interwar period and interesting topics in the Second World War.
-The Mercenaries: China, post world war one
-Harkaways War: Ethiopia, early 1939/1940
-The Gallant Six Hundred, non fiction Charge of the light Brigade


----------



## Danjanou (22 Feb 2007)

John Harris didn't he write a rather good novel on one of the Kitchener Battalions at the Somme July 1, 1916. I believe it was the *Covenant * (at work so no access to book case). I remember picking it up many years back at the Ormocto bookstore and have read it several times.


----------



## The Rifleman (22 Feb 2007)

its called Covenant with Death and is unfortunately out of print


----------



## Danjanou (22 Feb 2007)

Thats the one, out of print eh, I guess I better take care of my old copy. Mind it's already spent several weeks in the lawfield Corridor and Lost Lake in the back of my ruck so I bet that will bring the price down on Antiques Roadshow or eBay ;D


----------



## 3rd Herd (22 Feb 2007)

Most of Harris's novels are now out of print but I have been quite successful at obtaining all of them from the usual used book stores and thrift shops, at twenty five and fifty cents apiece. Harris also wrote under the pseudonym 'Max Hennessy' in the Iron Stallion series. In the genre of crime fiction he used the pseudonym 'Mark Hebden'. Another of his novels which is a very worthwhile read is The Sea Shall Not Have Them. This novel was later adapted to the screen featuring past film star greats such as Michael Redgrave and Dirk Bogarde in 1954/1955. In the "odd ball" war genre, The Thirty Days' War looks at conflict in Persia at the beginning of  World War Two. RAF based the novel has a very ingenious 'Flying Officer Anthony Boumphrey' as the protagonist. In Cotton's War the Grecian Invasion by the Germans is the focus. Here again intrigue plays a significant part with the involvement of MTB's and supplies for the Greek resistance. Having read a novel of his I always find myself digging into factual history having being perked by his use of remote, unimportant  and often overlooked actions and conflicts not covered by contemporary mainstream authors.


----------



## HistoryFreak (19 Mar 2007)

I agree with Elwood, Bernard Cornwell is good, especially the "Sharpe" series. His books aren't difficult to read, always exciting and at the end of all, or at least most, of his books he has a historical note section, to write the actual history of the event he's writing about, or clear up any historical innaccurasies that he wrote in the book.


----------



## MarkOttawa (19 Mar 2007)

Two excellent and accessible ones, by Derek Robinson, about British fighter pilots in WW I and II:

"Goshawk Squadron"
http://www.amazon.co.uk/o/ASIN/1845291727/ref=s9_asin_title_2/026-3042056-4343667

"Piece of Cake"
http://www.amazon.ca/Piece-Cake-Derek-Robinson/dp/1568493231/ref=sr_1_6/701-9840826-9598762?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1174333685&sr=1-6

Don't know how easy to find these days--libraries might have them.

He's written several others:
http://amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_ss_w_h_/202-2049626-2790239?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=%22derek+robinson%22&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&Go=Go

"Piece of Cake" was made into a very good TV miniseries:
http://imdb.com/title/tt0157239/

Mark
Ottawa


----------

